# Nail Art for Short Nails



## OiiO (Oct 26, 2013)

I received several requests from my blog readers to start posting nail art ideas for short nails (since I go from short to long pretty often), and I figured I might as well start sharing them here, too. Everyone is encouraged to participate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is my first official entry, which I called Fall Corals. For this manicure I used Nailtini polish in Mai Tai which is a lovely summery coral, with Color Club Mod in Manhattan and OPI in Suzi Takes the Wheel accents. This particular pattern makes the nails look longer and slimmer, and the pop of gray tones down the bright coral base to make it more fall-like.


----------



## DeSha (Oct 26, 2013)

That's an awesome manicure!

During the fall/winter months, I tend to keep my nails short. Always looking for inspiration and new looks to try!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 26, 2013)

This is a wonderful idea! I have short nails, mostly because I can't grow them for anything because they're so thin, so I totally love the idea of coming up with nail art styles that work on short nails! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## glamigirl (Oct 27, 2013)

So pretty! love your color combinations-thanks for sharing!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 29, 2013)

> I received several requests from my blog readers to start posting nail art ideas for short nails (since I go from short to long pretty often), and I figured I might as well start sharing them here, too. Everyone is encouraged to participate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is my first official entry, which IÂ called Fall Corals. For this manicure I usedÂ Nailtini polish in Mai Tai which is a lovely summery coral, with Color Club Mod in Manhattan and OPI in Suzi Takes the Wheel accents. This particular pattern makes the nails look longer and slimmer, and the pop of gray tones downÂ the bright coral base to make it more fall-like.


 Gorgeous!!!


----------



## sldb (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received several requests from my blog readers to start posting nail art ideas for short nails (since I go from short to long pretty often), and I figured I might as well start sharing them here, too. Everyone is encouraged to participate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is my first official entry, which I called Fall Corals. For this manicure I used Nailtini polish in Mai Tai which is a lovely summery coral, with Color Club Mod in Manhattan and OPI in Suzi Takes the Wheel accents. This particular pattern makes the nails look longer and slimmer, and the pop of gray tones down the bright coral base to make it more fall-like.





That is really pretty! And this thread is a great idea!


----------



## bkr1991 (Nov 1, 2013)

I love the coral polish!


----------



## irene- (Nov 1, 2013)

So I'm not half as good as some of the MUTers I've seen but here's my "nail art" which is 2 (shakey) swipes of color on the ring finger. I always end up using the easiest designs because somehow I can practice cool designs with nail polish on a piece of paper and it looks pretty good but then when I try it on my nails it's so awkward &amp; comes out crappy. It all usually ends up looking better when I rest my elbows on something. Any tips on how to place my hands or should I practice drawing upside down?


----------



## lorizav (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes please keep the ideas coming my nails are thin and weak and I can never keep them long but still want to do nail art


----------



## wrkreads (Nov 1, 2013)

I always keep my nails short.

My favourite look I've done myself is pale pink with some gold dotted on, covered with matte top coat. The pink I used had a lot of gold shimmer anyways, so it looked like gold highlights on the nails.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 1, 2013)

Here's another idea for you ladies!

This is a tape manicure, basically you paint your nails one color, wait for it to dry, then put tape lines all over and paint a darker color over them. Remove the tape, seal with top coat, and you've got yourself an easy and edgy nail art look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For this one I used butter LONDON All Hail the Queen as a base color topped with Sephora Collection Chic &amp; Rebel.


----------



## irene- (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for the idea [@]OiiO[/@]! I've tried tape before and it's pretty easy and fool proof. [@]wrkreads[/@] That color is so soft and pretty â¤


----------



## DeSha (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I'm not half as good as some of the MUTers I've seen but here's my "nail art" which is 2 (shakey) swipes of color on the ring finger. I always end up using the easiest designs because somehow I can practice cool designs with nail polish on a piece of paper and it looks pretty good but then when I try it on my nails it's so awkward &amp; comes out crappy. It all usually ends up looking better when I rest my elbows on something. Any tips on how to place my hands or should I practice drawing upside down?




Nice design!


----------



## DeSha (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I always keep my nails short.

My favourite look I've done myself is pale pink with some gold dotted on, covered with matte top coat. The pink I used had a lot of gold shimmer anyways, so it looked like gold highlights on the nails.




Such a pretty color on you!


----------



## irene- (Nov 5, 2013)

I almost forgot to post this and it has already started chipping, also forgive the messy mani I was in a rush that day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maya's_nails (Jan 31, 2015)

Hello.Thank you for sharing your beautiful nail art designs!i love to work with natural nails,usually iwork with short nails.I have some nail art ideas for short nails using a needle,or acrylic paint.You are welcome to check it out.Thank you.


----------

